# hooks per line question...



## MPsteelheader (May 2, 2000)

i saw a fun and easy way to catch alewives this weekend...

my only question how many jigs can i have on one line for it to be legal???

thanks in advance,

mark


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Total of two lines, fours hooks (lures) in any combination.


----------



## PWood (Aug 6, 2004)

From what I understand, except for trolling for salmon or trout on the Great Lakes, you can fish with a maximum of two lines and a maximum of four hooks. You can fish all four hooks on one line.


----------



## MPsteelheader (May 2, 2000)

thanks guys...

i've got a quick and fun way to catch alewives...

but i wanted to make sure before i used it...

cya on the river,

mark


----------



## MPsteelheader (May 2, 2000)

boehr...

what part of cass county was that cougar found???

thats awesome!!! :yikes: 

im near dowagiac...

near there or west???

mark


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

This, http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=25800&cat=500&page=1 , was found in the area of M-40 & M-60.


----------



## Ferg (Dec 17, 2002)

boehr said:


> This, http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=25800&cat=500&page=1 , was found in the area of M-40 & M-60.


and you haven't posted that to the '100000' cougar threads yet - you dog! :yikes: :yikes: 


ferg....
great photo Ray - you get the photo credit ?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

That happen a while ago and I did post some info about it. My officers took the pics, not me. The pics were part of the investigation at the time.


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

Gawd, thats about 5 mile from my parents, can't let my Mom know, she would have a cow. Les


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

It wasn't a wild cougar, it was two cougars that an individual had in captivity, illegally. Anyway, since I don't want this to turn into the typical cougar thread, lets drop the cougar subject, please.


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

No problem, Thanks, geez Colorado only allows one line, one lure/ hook, I got warned when I was using nightcrawler hanresses on Elleven Mile Resevoir about 40 mile west of Colorado Springs. I really miss fishing in Michigan, the think they have big Pike out west. I think they are all screwy. :lol:Les


----------



## timbergsp (Feb 10, 2003)

I have a question on this is a trouble hook 1 hook or is it 3 or however many it has 

scott


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

timbergsp said:


> I have a question on this is a trouble hook 1 hook or is it 3 or however many it has
> 
> scott


It is one hook.........If it were not on a lot of lures, you would be in trouble with just one lure........


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Treble hook is one hook. Multiple treble hooks on one lure is counted as one hook.


----------



## Flyfisher (Oct 1, 2002)

MPsteelheader said:


> i saw a fun and easy way to catch alewives this weekend...


Sabiki Rig?


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

Mark, I have used 2# mono and 3 gold hooks tied about 10"'s apart up on the main line. I then put a 2/3oz little cleo at the end for weight and reel in very slowly off the piers. 

Those alewives will hit the bare gold hooks........

Marc


----------



## ZobZob (Oct 27, 2002)

Sounds like you have to cut 1 to 2 hooks off of Sabiki rigs to make them legal with 4 hooks. I just want to verify this because most everyone was illegal this weekend w/ them.

Zob


----------

